# Mybo Wave



## frankenarcher (Aug 18, 2015)

Anybody have any experience with this riser? How would this bow stack up against say, my GMX? Looks like they designed it as a forged+ killer and I have been beaten plenty of times by the forged+. It looks like a cool bow, pics of one set up would be great too if anyone has them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LuisLeon (Feb 23, 2015)

From the many reviews out comparing the two seems like the SF Forge + is the better riser.


----------



## frankenarcher (Aug 18, 2015)

Do you have links to these comparisons? I have only ever seen the rio and the forged+ compared.


----------



## dd900 (Apr 18, 2013)

I bought one for my daughter when upgrading her from a wooden Polaris. Very nice riser in my opinion. 
I would put it on a par with the Forged +. I shoot a Forged +, and the differences that lept out at me were that the grip is just a little bit wider than the grip on the forged plus, and the riser seems actually to be a bit better balanced than the Forged +. 
With the Forged + if you were to try to balance the riser on your finger at the grip throat it would require some sort of weight on the bottom of the riser to balance. With the Wave it is basically perfectly balanced. Finish on the riser seems excellent, and in the sight window it has hash marks milled into the window to line a clicker up with so you can verify you have it set correctly every time.

It has a standard limb alignment system in case something is off a bit however with the one we received it was perfectly straight no adjustments were needed. 
Do make sure the grub screws are tightened in however they may not be seated super firmly when you get it.

My two bits for what they are worth.


----------



## frankenarcher (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks! That is some great info. Have you shot it? how does it feel compared to the SF?


----------



## dd900 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have shot it only for one or two shots while setting it up. Not really enough to compare given my inexperience anyway, but it seems to shoot much the way the forged + does.. 
Based on the better balance seems to not want to rock back quite as readily as the forged + does if you don't have weight or a stab on it.
A little less vibration perhaps but again that may just be me as well given how my release is not shall we say really all that clean sometimes....

I'll set it up and try a few more shots this weekend just to try to explain it better if I can pry it away from her briefly to do so.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

frankenarcher said:


> Anybody have any experience with this riser? How would this bow stack up against say, my GMX? Looks like they designed it as a forged+ killer and I have been beaten plenty of times by the forged+. It looks like a cool bow, pics of one set up would be great too if anyone has them.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


the riser doesn't make your scores


----------



## frankenarcher (Aug 18, 2015)

huckduck said:


> the riser doesn't make your scores


Sorry if you misunderstood my original post. I am not looking to a new riser to increase my scores. I am looking for a relatively inexpensive riser that is quality made. I suspect that the wave is a great bow, but as there is very little information out there, I was hoping to get some perspective from people who own it already. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I haven't handled the wave but I bought three of their cheaper risers for my JOAD students. I am very happy at the quality of the RIO supercast riser and the one pair of limbs (I bought second hand from one of the better 50+ archers in the country who moved up in weight) were good quality for the price. I would note that while she moved to a hoyt, this year's EJN bowman girl's champion was shooting a MYBOW last year IIRC and the reason why this matters is that she basically has access to any bow she wants and she or her coaches chose the MYBO for her


----------



## frankenarcher (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## jeeperb (Jan 9, 2004)

Franken archer

Friendly reminder if your looking to move that 27" gmx i have a 27" nanomax with your name on it ☺


----------



## sho-me (Apr 21, 2016)

I am a little late on this thread but if you buy a wave you wont be sorry they are a very well made riser , I shoot bare bow and it balances in the hand very nicely with a 8 oz weight and jumps straight to target . between the wave and the sf forged I would definitely pick the wave it has much better balance for me.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

It's very good. I prefer it over SF forged+. If I was shopping a riser at that price range, if would be a no-brainer to me.

It has the hardware similar to original "Merlin Elite", which is foolproof. I had one of those risers, and after 10 years, my clubmate still has it, and has abused it pretty roughly, often changing poundage under tension etc. without harm. Plus Merlin guys are absolute delight to deal with.


----------



## espa (Nov 26, 2016)

I've been shooting with my Mybow Wave for a couple of month and so far it's been a great experience. Balanced, light and beautiful and economic . The only thing that I want to change is the grip. I want a Jaeger grip, but I don't see any Maybow on any of their list. Does anybody know what Jaeger grip model would fit a Mybo Wave? I've tried to contact them a month ago (only way is by email) but no response so far...


----------

